# BBR haul and past hauls since CoC!!!!!



## darkishstar (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't posted a haul since CoC I realized, but that means I had more time to let stuff pile up! Hahahahah! So it looks like a good haul, but it's been building up since... September!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So some.. perm items (F&F sale!)
Holiday stuffs.
Dame Edna
and BBR!!!!





Haul:
-Sandy B Lipstick
-Flammable Paint
-Canton Candy Paint
-Rave Pearlglide Eyeliner
-Fly-by-Blu Pearlglide Eyeliner
-Bankroll Pearlglide Eyeliner
-Shimmermoss Eyeshadow
-Sketch Eyeshadow
-Twinks Eyeshadow
-Ricepaper Eyeshadow
-Bronze Eyeshadow
-Mulch Eyeshadow
-Sumptuous Olive Eyeshadow
-Smoky Eyes Palette
-Cool Eyes Palette
-Adoring Carmine Red Lips
-Kanga-rouge Lipstick
-Coral Polyp Lipstick
-Gold Mode Pigment
-Seasonal Peaches Nail Lacquer
-Empty Quad Palette
-Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass
-So Ceylon MSF x2
-Petticoat MSF x2
-B-babe Lipstick
-Peroxide Lipglass
-Live and Dye Lipglass
-Strawberry Blonde Lipglass
-Soft Wave Lipglass
-Brunette MSF
-Blonde MSF
-Redhead MSF

Not shown:
-Face Holiday Brushes
-Eyes Holiday Brushes

BBR HAUL by itself!




Brunette:
-MSF
-Soft Wave Lipglass
Blonde:
-MSF
-Strawberry Blonde Lipglass
-Peroxide Lipglass
-B-babe Lipstick
Redhead:
-MSF
-Live and Dye Lipstick





Holiday boxes!


----------



## shyste (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Collective of hauls since CoC!!!!*

OOOhhh nice haul...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Collective of hauls since CoC!!!!*






 Wow.. great haul! 
I am thinking about a So Ceylon backup too! Its so gorgeous! I can't wait for the BBR release here!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 17, 2009)

veryyyyy nice!


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

ahh so jealous!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 18, 2009)

Great stuff, enjoy.


----------



## piecesofmeg (Jan 20, 2009)

Amazing haul!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 20, 2009)

nice haul your gonna have so much fun with ur goodies


----------



## ladyv (Jan 20, 2009)

oohh.. they all look so pretty. I wish i picked up cotton candy when i was at cco last time! it's 1.5 hr away...i'm just not willing to drive all the way just to get the paints tho. love your haul!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 20, 2009)

nice haul Elaine! You got lotsa nice stuff


----------



## Eire3 (Jan 20, 2009)

OMG so cool haul!!!
I envy you so much! *____*


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice! hope your enjoying it!


----------

